# Masonite for inner cover



## Bucks Bees (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm building my own wooded ware and read that masonite will work as well as plywood for the inner cover. I wonder about the moisture and condensation buildup damaging the masonite. Any pro's or con's to masonite?


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Based on my limited experience with masonite...I would recommend plywood, but that is only because I have had mold problems with masonite. Maybe it was the isloated incidence, but I prefer plywood, since I have had less problems.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*masonite...*

If you use masonite be sure to get a grade with plenty of Tung oil and keep it dry. Masonite tends to warp when it gets wet.. Masonite is used for bee escape boards.
Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

I build my inner covers with masonite and it works fine. No mold problems, minor warping problems and if it gets any wetter my hives will be under water. (Actually I lie - today was quite nice, a fine break from clouds/rain). I use it to divide nucs as well.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't (and haven't for something like 40 years) currently use inner covers. when I began beekeeping it was quite common for inner covers to be constructed of masonite (in some places called hard board). now I mostly use masonite for building frame style feeders... which should give you some indication of how it holds up when exposed to moisture.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Somebody gave me a few old Masonite inner covers and I threw them away. I just didn't like them.


----------



## Bucks Bees (Feb 11, 2008)

*Masonite*

I have about 1/2 sheet of masonite left over from another job, just trying find a way to use it up. I may make one of each for now and see what happens. I can rebuild if it doesn't hold up.
Thanks for the information. I appreciate a place to learn from others experiences.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have nerer made them from "masonite" but have had some that I got buying & tradeing and they all seamed to sag from the years of use, I build all mine fron 1/4" plywood I can get (I think) 14 from a 4` X8` sheet for about $14 but if you got the stuff go for it aint nothin like cheap in beekeeping


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

> masonite left over from another job, just trying find a way to use it up


oh, if its free and new, then by all means! I have some made out of scrap wood paneling and trim.


----------



## Bucks Bees (Feb 11, 2008)

*Paneling*

Gosh, now that you mention paneling, I have a bunch of older paneling. Guess I just need to look around with my eyes and mind a little more open. It's good to be a packrat.


----------



## paulka (Nov 14, 2006)

I use door skins, a thin ply type construction, dimensionally stable, are cheap, perfect thickness and you can cut them with a drywall knife.

By perfect thickness they are the same thickness as my table saw blades Kerf, one cut on the edge of each of the rim boards and it fits right in.

BTW I use a 1x3 for the rim boards they last a lot longer than the 1x1 commercial ones.

maybe it is because my bees just use so much propolis to glue everything together.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Masonite warps more.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

If you ever plan on throwing a bucket feeder on top of your hive, go with plywood. The masonite will warp from the weight


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I have used both and would say plywood or masonite wears about the same.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

Bucks Bees said:


> I'm building my own wooded ware and read that masonite will work as well as plywood for the inner cover. I wonder about the moisture and condensation buildup damaging the masonite. Any pro's or con's to masonite?


If you are in to saving money, do not use an inner cover. I have read where Steve Taber uses a cloth and a migratory cover. Others are doing the same. If I were a commercial beekeeper, that is the way that I would go. 

Dadant has been selling masonite inner covers since I started beekeeping in 1963. I hate masonite inner covers! Additionally, almost all plywood now comes from Communist China and the quality has gone down. My favorite inner cover is from Rossman!

http://www.gabees.com/store/index.php?cPath=34_63&osCsid=c243e083c4c64cb73c2f1db28ac7ac2e


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Ditto that*

Many of my late '70s vintage tempered Masonite inner covers are sagged to almost being uselessness.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Odfrank:

What a disappointment, all the money and work for equipment and only get 30 years out of it! Seems we just can’t find quality anymore.


----------



## Bucks Bees (Feb 11, 2008)

I ended up using some old 1/4 plywood paneling left over from a paneling job about 20 years ago that was stored in the attic. Nice and solid and looks nice on the outer side to boot. Thanks for the input.


----------



## bluelake (Jan 17, 2011)

I am assembling three hives with the Dadant masonite inner boards. Just to be certain, is the shiny side supposed to be facing up?? The Dadant instructions are not clear.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

The shiny side is the tempered side and holds up better to moisture. You can buy double tempered which is tempered both sides and it holds up much better. Also, there is a lot of 3/16" on the market, tempered one side only and is not nearly as stable as the 1/4" tempered both sides.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I obtained some masonite inner covers as well. All of them have sagged in the middle. I make mine using 1/4" lauan plywood that I prime.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Paneling*

>>It's good to be a packrat. 


Ahhh! not another beekeeper pack rat! must be bred into us


----------

